# 2ww symptoms that are not down to progesterone supplements (Cyclogest)



## CLshark (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm on the last day of my 2ww of my 3rd IVF/ICSI cycle. My test day is tomorrow... Aaaaaaaargh!

Been going out of my mind these last 10 days or so.    

I've had all sorts of 'symptoms' but just don't know if they are because of the Cyclogest pessaries that I've been using. 

Is it possible to tell which symptoms are caused by progesterone and which might be caused by HCG?


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi CL Shark if you look on the 2ww thread someone has just listed the cycologest symptoms they are very similar to early preg so difficult to tell.

Sending you best wishes for a BFP when you test    

Siobhan x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Progesterone is what supports early pregnancy until the placenta takes over. The HCG is the hormone released from implanted embryo and this triggers your ovaries to continue producing progesterone.

Progesterone supplement and HCG trigger injection prior to EC (which can stay in your body for up to 14 days) can both cause pregnancy like symptoms. There's just no way of knowing until you actually test whether the symptoms are genuine from pg or from the medications.

Here's a list of progesterone side effects (natural progesterone after ovulation and also the supplements cause similar/same symptoms)



♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> headache
> breast tenderness or pain
> upset stomach and/or vomiting
> diarrhea and/or constipation
> ...


I'd try not to read too much into every little twinge otherwise it will drive you stir crazy by end of the 2ww 

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## CLshark (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks Natasha & Siobhan,

As you will be both aware it is very hard not to read into the symptoms!  

It's odd that this cycle I've had lots of symptoms yet the cycle I had in August 08 (BFN) I hardly had any, only a few mild cramps. I remember getting a lot of cramps with my first cycle though.

Is it normal to have such differing cycles? I used Cyclogest with all 3 cycles.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

Yep, the symptoms can vary cycle to cycle, just as our response to the drugs can.

I know it's not easy to avoid analysing everything but do try to keep yourself busy and occupied so you don't dwell on it every waking minute. 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

CLShark good luck for tomorrow


----------



## CLshark (Apr 10, 2007)

Just to let you know that I got a BFN.

Feeling very crushed and upset at the moment.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

so sorry to read this 

Take care of yourself & DH

Natasha x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

So sorry honey 

Kelly xx


----------



## jazmr (Feb 19, 2009)

so sorry about this...
you take care!


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

So very sorry hunny crushed for you too     

Siobhan x


----------



## JAM77 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi CLShark 

So sorry to hear your devastating news    .My heart goes out to both you and your DP.
Take care of yourselves
Jam xxx


----------

